

Gazelle is the browser that thinks like an OS - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/fatalexception/archives/2009/02/gazelle_the_bro.html

======
barredo
Link to Gazelle at Microsoft Research
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=7965...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=79655)

